# Edged ware



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

Let me ask you...I'm into wilderness survival and a good solid knife is important to me. In fact, when camping, I usually have three on me. I carry a survival blade in the small of my back, a 14' Bowie on my leg or belt, and a clip on survival folder with a fire starter and whisle built in, inside my pocket. 
http://www.toollogic.com/slp.htm
I spent several months researching before I made my purchases. Do you carry a knife while camping? And if so, what kind? X


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I always have a knife with me, usually a small pocket knife, and if I am hunting or hiking or anything like that, I have a larger knife I will carry with me. Its mainly my deer knife, nothing fancy really. When we are camping I dont usually need anything more than this, but we dont really camp outside of your normal campground areas, as this is what my wife is more comfortable with. I have spent some rugged nights out when hunting, but dont do that much anymore. However, my buddy ruger is always with me for protection as well.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Whenever I read about your camping needs and experiences and compare it to my experience in state parks, I feel....well, I'm not worthy. :10001:

Aside from hubby's pocket knife, the only need we ever have for anything like that is steak knives for our normal "steak night". :icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Interesting topic. Survival for me means being able to fix any problems... so my "knife" is a Leatherman tool".

However, I've sent Santa a request for this knife :yippie:


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I saw a Wenger very similar to that one and it ran for about $1200.00. For that much there better be a flip out X-Box and DVD player. lol. 

I do alot of my research on You Tube. believe it or not, lots of people video their purchased products and render their criticisms. I watched many many knife tests, and I was most impressed with the K-Bar 14" Bowie. I would like to have the Tom Brown Tracker, but I bought the K-Bar Warthog instead. I have a hard time letting go of $700, for a blade...
TOPS Knives.com

KBar has demonstrated its' reliability through several wars with our GI's, and I definately trust the judgement of our soldiers. That Tracker is hot tho!


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

amy0807 said:


> Whenever I read about your camping needs and experiences and compare it to my experience in state parks, I feel....well, I'm not worthy. :10001:
> 
> Aside from hubby's pocket knife, the only need we ever have for anything like that is steak knives for our normal "steak night". :icon_smile_bbq:


LOL. Ah Amy, that is only because I have been fishing since I could hold a cane pole. And any angler worth his salt can take a fighting 2 pound large mouth and make it seem like he reeled in a great white. lol. 

This spring, however, I am taking my daughter into a forest noted for Bigfoot activity. The indians call him "Tallman". News crews have run out of this area scared to death. There is an entire town called Honobia that even has festivals in the creatures honor. The woods there are full of very tall trees and rocky ledges. I'm a little freaked out about going, but at the same time, I can't hardly wait. 
YouTube - Tim Harjo is an inspiration
YouTube - Bigfoot Field Guide-Honobia Ridge Walker
A few nights in this area is probably all we will be able to take. This mountainous region is known for human disappearances, ghosts, strange animal mutilations, and full of indian legends. People go in and never come back out. There is 20-50 miles with out another humanbeing out there. It should be intense.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Now that sounds interesting. Don't think I would be able to sleep there (too afraid too) but it would be a cool place to visit.


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not sure how well I'll sleep either. But it should be thrilling, and interesting too. My daughter is going to trip! She is a big chicken. But she is looking forward to going. I expect everything will go smooth....until the sun starts going down. lol.


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I see now that those Tom Brown Trackers are available on Ebay for under $300. I may have to get one. I have had this on my wish list for years now. 

I'm fairly accomplished at throwing knives. I hurled this 14" bowie into a nearby tree, and I thought it wasn't going to come back out. The things weighs a bit, and it just buried in the soft wood. I almost didn't get it free. I was considering backing the truck up and putting a chain on it. lol.


----------



## scrib (Oct 19, 2008)

Like heruide, I just carry a Leatherman. It gets a LOT of use, though!


----------



## xisle (Aug 17, 2008)

I need one but can't decide on the model or make. I really like the Gerbers. I have noticed that most purests do carry a multi-tool, along with a regular (full tang) sheath knife. Any recommendations on a multi-tool?


----------

